# Sights?



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Was thinking about night sights for my G23, but now am considering just getting some low profile steel sights. I really don't like the plastic stock sights....I'm on my second rear sight already, accidentally dropped my slide one day while cleaning and knocked the rear sight out halfway. Don't ask me how I dropped it, I still don't know lol...but I was cleaning it outside on my patio so it hit concrete, goodbye rear sight.

Anyone replaced their Glock sights? I kinda like the look of these: http://glockstore.com/pgroup_descrip/4_Sights+and+Lasers/19_Steel+Low-Profile+Sites/?return=%3ftpl%3Dindex%26category_id%3D4%26_Sights%2Band%2BLasers%2F What do y'all think? I think I like the 3 dot sights better than that U shaped Glock rear sight...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

If you buy the sights from your smith he may them on for free (mine does). Otherwise, I suggest you buy the proper tools.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Take a look at Heinie sights. They come highly recommended. I have them on two pistols and will add them to more of my collection later down the road.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

The Heinie sights look good.

I was looking at the Tru Glo sights myself http://www.truglo.com/content/products/firearm/handgun_sights/handgun_sights.asp
I like the idea of combining the fiber optics with tritium sights. Sure pretty much the same as the 50+ Heinie sights but I prefer the TFO rather than 50+. I don't need to be reminded I'm getting old.

So Thanatos I have night sights on my G23 - You buy me a set of TFO's and I'll send ya my night sights:smt033


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

dosborn said:


> If you buy the sights from your smith he may them on for free (mine does). Otherwise, I suggest you buy the proper tools.


I think if I get them somewhere else it would only be a small fee. They did put my replacement rear sight on for free, bought from them.



VAMarine said:


> Take a look at Heinie sights. They come highly recommended. I have them on two pistols and will add them to more of my collection later down the road.


Those look pretty good, the ones I like from them are a bit more than the steel low profile ones I linked to, but I will definitely have to consider the ones from Heinie, thanks for the tip.


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Trijicons on mine all my carry guns.They glow bright.Same size as stock and they are durable...


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

I like the Mepros night sights.


----------

